# Feeding at Frontosa Bank



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Update: my gibberosa are getting used to their new home (a DIY "buffing/polishing" project on a recently acquired 300 gallon acrylic tank). They are getting less and less shy each day. Took a few pics at feeding time in front of my Frontosa Bank.

*Cyphotilapia gibbersoa Mikula*


















Few pics of my alpha male who has been the shyest of them all since the move


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks 

Couple more....


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

WoW 
Awesome......


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

What other fish you have with Mikula ?
What are you feeding ?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I love the rocks - they seem smooth, yet have a lot of texture and interest. What are you feeding? Looks like some sort of shrimp.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Your setup and fish are amazing and inspiring. You must be very proud. Thanks for sharing this man.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gags said:


> What other fish you have with Mikula ?
> What are you feeding ?


Let me first say that I LOVE your avatar!

1) What other fish you have with Mikula: 1 FO Black calvus, 1 F1 Black Congo white pearl calvus, & 1 F1 Orange fin comp

2) What are you feeding: that was my frozen mysis treat.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nodima said:


> I love the rocks - they seem smooth, yet have a lot of texture and interest. What are you feeding? Looks like some sort of shrimp.


Thanks. Those rocks on the left are Arkansas feildstone and I love them. I want more 

That was my frozen mysis treat.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

des said:


> Your setup and fish are amazing and inspiring. You must be very proud. Thanks for sharing this man.


You are very kind des - thank you!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Couple videos of treat time for those who like videos. Videos were shot in 1080p HD, for your veiweing pleasure, please select quality: 1080p HD and increase the viewing size 
















Russ


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW opcorn: =D>


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so jealous of your fish, I really like that comp you have. Is that bubbles coming up your filter tube? I thought it was sand in the first video but I see you have a foam media on the intake.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

LouIE82 said:


> I'm so jealous of your fish, I really like that comp you have. Is that bubbles coming up your filter tube? I thought it was sand in the first video but I see you have a foam media on the intake.


I have filtermax sponge prefilter kits on my two HOB AC110 filters and I have four hydro sponge filters with air from a pump.

Thank you,
Russ


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I should show this to the Mrs and get permission for a new tank. Hmmmmm


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

LouIE82 said:


> ...I really like that comp you have...


He is one of hundreds (possibly thousand+) fry that my old wild caught group of Altolamprologus compressiceps (Chaitika orange) fin produced. He (and some others) was handpicked to grow out for a yet future frontosa tank. Over the past couple years, that all-star group was reduced to one: him. His mother had the orangest fins I have ever seen and his father had a black smoke effect on his dorsal fin. He inherited both.

He has attitude too. Couple days ago while doing a water change he was trying to bite me. I tried to intimidate him with the siphon tube. He brashly turned his side to the tube and dared me. So, I stuck it to him to see what he would do. He did not flinch or flee; instead, he let the tube suck to his side without flinching. He's got attitude for sure :lol:


----------



## Bertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing Fish.
You put a lot of love into them, It shows for sure. =D>

What do you feed your fish if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

I am totally in love with fish.....
I was not that keen keeping Frontosa. Now after seeing you video i fall for them 
There on my list when i get tank for myself 
Few questions if you don't mind
What kind of sand it is ? It very very fine ?
how tank size ?
How many fish in total ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gags said:


> I am totally in love with fish.....
> I was not that keen keeping Frontosa. Now after seeing you video i fall for them
> There on my list when i get tank for myself
> Few questions if you don't mind
> ...


The sand is CaribSea Aragamax sugar sized sand. It is very fine.

Tank size is 240 gallons (96" x 24" x 24").

7 C. gibberosa and 3 altolamps at this point. Planning for some more altolamps and some leleupi.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bertz said:


> Amazing Fish.
> You put a lot of love into them, It shows for sure. =D>
> 
> What do you feed your fish if you don't mind me asking?


Thank you 

That was a frozen mysis treat.

Russ


----------



## Bertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Razzo said:


> Bertz said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Fish.
> ...


Thank you Russ for your tips, I put my fronts on the Mysis about 2 weeks ago they are going crazy for it.
The babies are gaining some size quickly with it and their colors are awesome.

Thank You Again.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bertz said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Bertz said:
> ...


You are welcome.

You will also notice not as much waste in the tank (no large feces). They are getting great nutrition and you will not be building up nitrates as fast :wink:

Russ


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

wow, incredible fish and tank. i really like the rocks too!!


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

kuopan said:


> wow, incredible fish and tank. i really like the rocks too!!


I second that ^

Im having trouble deciding between tropheus, furcifers or fronts for a 6x2x2 in the future, this has leaned me more towards fronts, and those comps and calvus... WOW

Would it be possible to ship into Australia some of your F1 comps? They look absolutely AMAZING!

I WANT SOME!!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Cooder said:


> kuopan said:
> 
> 
> > wow, incredible fish and tank. i really like the rocks too!!
> ...


Thanks guys and Cooder 

Funny you mention that, I told my wife I want to move to Hawaii or Australia - maybe one day I will hand deliver some 8)

I have always had a fondness for Australia. Of all the nations of the world, Australia has been best mates with the US - better than any other. My dad was a WW2 vet.

Take care,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a few updated pics for those who like the pics 

This first set is with a 70 to 300mm canon lens a friend loaned me...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Those were of the alpha, here's a few pics of the girls 

Leborni









Grumpy









Big Blue









Lil Blue









Lil White









Beta Male


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Cooder said:


> kuopan said:
> 
> 
> > ...Im having trouble deciding between tropheus, furcifers or fronts for a 6x2x2 in the future, this has leaned me more towards fronts, and those comps and calvus... WOW
> > ...


Cooder & kuopan, hopefully, I have convinced you to get fronts - actually "C. gibberosa Mikula"

And, of course, some fine altos to compliment your gibberosa


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

awesome pics as always razzo, have you got a full tank shot, setup looks amazing


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

They are beautiful, and as always your photography is top notch

Yes, Please come on over to Ausland and deliver your awesome fish aswell. Where im at, which is central coast of Queensland, has nice climate, great fishing, camping and diving around the Keppel islands and there is access to the southern Great Barrier Reef aswell!

only problem is not the greatest supply of good cichlid stores although there are places to get tanks, so i have to get stuff shipped in from the bigger cities, but you never know, we could always set a decent dealer up lol...

nah i think im dreaming again


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Razzo and beautiful fish. They make me smile when I see them...what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Cooder said:


> ....nah i think im dreaming again


Yah me too 

In South Bend, we have a perma cloud that lasts all winter long. I miss the sun! Think my wife found something that stated that we have even less sunny days than Seattle Washington. :-?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nudge said:


> awesome pics as always razzo, have you got a full tank shot, setup looks amazing


Thanks mate 

Here you go....










Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlid-gal said:


> Beautiful pictures Razzo and beautiful fish. They make me smile when I see them...what more could a girl ask for?


Thanks CG


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

Only if pic full tank pics was high res..it would made nice wallpaper on dual screen 
Awesome


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gags said:


> Only if pic full tank pics was high res..it would made nice wallpaper on dual screen
> Awesome


I can work on that - would you like in in RAW format :wink:

In the next two months I plan, Lord willing, to add a few more wild Mikula and some Leluipi too and a species to be named later. I also plan to replace the center rock pile with the same rock that is on the left: Arkansas Field Stone (AFS). Below are a few pics of the proposed/new layout of the center rock pile.

My goals are to:
1) Have a more uniform look utilizing AFS.
2) Reduce footprint of center rock pile (this layout will clear up an extra 13" of open space).
3) I want the center rock pile to become my "Frontosa Bank" with at least three entry points.
4) Photograph fish in using this new rock pile 8)

What do you think?

View from center









View from center right









View from left side









View from right side









Close up of new rock









Thanks,
Russ


----------



## TLO1 (Nov 19, 2012)

These rocks are really nice! Didn't see anything like this over here ever...  
Any chance to hide filter, heater, etc in your tank? Would be even better...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TL01, try landscape or masonry shops. They usually have numerous bins of stones for various landscape projects.

When I update my FTS, I will PhotoShop the accessories in the tank with the clone brush. I have a few lighting changes planned too.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Another thought, the downside of hiding the sponge filters is that my frontosa like to spawn in the places where I would hide the sponge filters. I don't want the extra current in those spots.

They don't bother me; however, I do appreciate the advice.

Merci,
Russ


----------



## TLO1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hy Russ,

no way to get something like this here in germany.
I found nice stones over here as well, but these i didn't ever see.

Photoshop is an option of course, but doesn't work for you watching your tank...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I really don't mind. I like the increased surface agitation from the air stones. When I get my ten foot acrylic tank, I will order it with a sump. The current tank was used and I got it for a great price.

It has some minor crazing that I am keeping an eye on. If the crazing progresses then I will have to replace the tank. If and when I replace it, the new tank will be built into a wall in the basement and will be set up for show. The current tank is on the unfinished side of the basement.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

you et them other rocks in the tank yet russ? if so post a pic i wanna see how its lookin now


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ratbones86 said:


> you et them other rocks in the tank yet russ? if so post a pic i wanna see how its lookin now


Not yet, here's the tentative plan:
1) End of Feb receive new fish.
2) QT new fish for 2 to 3 weeks.
3) Redo center rock pile in the 240G (as mentioned above) and thereby "Freak Out" the natives.
4) Once the existing fish in the 240G have been sufficiently spooked by all the re-aquascaping, slip in new fish.
5) Observe for 20 minutes and then turn tank lights off until the next day.
6) Once all fish are happy and acting normally again, I'll start taking pics again.

Lord willing,.... that's the plan.

Russ


----------



## TLO1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds good... opcorn:

What fish will you get?


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks razzo 
Raw format it will give more editing power 
Did I heard Leleupi's awesome.....
Those new rock ideal looks solid


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TLO1 said:


> Sounds good... opcorn:
> 
> What fish will you get?


Possibly 3 to 4 more wild Mikula and some leleupi.

Possibly another species to named later .

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gags said:


> Thanks razzo
> Raw format it will give more editing power
> Did I heard Leleupi's awesome.....
> Those new rock ideal looks solid


I should be replacing my dead PC with a Mac within a couple weeks. I plan to have plenty of Hard Drive space for RAW files. I have not worked with RAW yet so I will have a learning curve. Also plan to upgrade from Paint Shop Pro to Adobe PhotoShop too.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Razzo, do you get shrimp in your filter? I'm guessing no since you have those foam covers?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope


----------

